# Red Creek: Party at the Ponds



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Who all is going to Party at the Ponds event at Red Creek in Perkinston, MS this weekend ....ill be heading down there early Saturday morning. Few people in my group will be camping out friday night after they get off work. If u see me, stop and holler at me ...wont be able to miss me. Probably will be the only magnum 425 with green plastics and red racks and laws!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I know a few of the SSB boys, don't think we are going to make it there. But from what I have heard it is going to be kicking!! If your camping then camp on the "hill" that's where the after party is going to be.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

ha we aint camping but i plan staying til somtime saturday night! And yea this will be my first event at red creek to go to! i usually just go on a weekend when not a lot of people are there! but weather is supposed to be nice and so we gonna go!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Well me jacob today, really cool kid! My buddy got a vid of us in twin ponds so i should have tht tomorrow! Party at the Ponds was a blast!


----------

